# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Ανεπαρκή τα WPA και WPA2 για την ασφάλεια των WiFi συνδέσεων

## JB172

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=238645

Η Global Secure Systems δήλωσε ότι μία Ρωσική εταιρία, η οποία χρησιμοποίησε μία τελευταίας έκδοσης κάρτα γραφικών NVIDIA, κατάφερε να επιταχύνει την "ανάκτηση password" σε WiFi σύνδεση, μέχρι και 10.000% - ποσοστό ικανό να θέσει υπό αμφισβήτηση την ικανότητα των WPA και WPA2 συστημάτων κρυπτογράφησης να προστατέψουν αποτελεσματικά τις ασύρματες μεταδόσεις δεδομένων.

Ο David Hobson, managing director της GSS, ισχυρίστηκε ότι οι εταιρίες δε μπορούν πλέον να αντιμετωπίζουν την, βασισμένη σε standards, WiFi μετάδοση ως εγγενώς ασφαλή έναντι απόπειρων παρακολούθησης. Προσέθεσε ότι η χρήση των VPN θα πρέπει τώρα να είναι υποχρεωτική για επιχειρήσεις οι οποίες θέλουν να συμμορφώνονται και με το Data Protection Act ενώ συνέχισε λέγοντας:

"Η brute-force αποκωδικοποίηση των WPA και WPA2 συστημάτων με χρήση παράλληλης επεξεργασίας υπάρχει ως θεωρητική πιθανότητα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό - και λογικά χρησιμοποιείται ήδη από σχετικές κρατικές Υπηρεσίες σε extreme καταστάσεις - όμως η χρήση των τελευταίων NVIDIA καρτών για να επιταχυνθεί η αποκωδικοποίηση σε ένα απλό PC είναι εξαιρετικά ανησυχητική".


Πηγή: scmagazineuk.com

----------


## The Undertaker

γιάννη, το γεγονός ότι μπορείς να βάλεις μια gpu να "παριστάνει" το δεύτερο επεξεργαστή δεν είναι νέο..

----------


## JB172

Ναι βρε Γιώργο, δεν αντιλέγω.
Αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι ίσως είναι ανεπαρκή τα WPA και WPA2 για την ασφάλεια των WiFi συνδέσεων πια.

----------


## commando

το καθε προτυπο ειναι hackable απο NSA K CIA

----------


## JB172

Αυτό έλλειπε να μην ήταν.  :: 
Και τα κινητά παρακολουθούνται, αλλά δεν το κάνουμε εγώ και εσύ με φθηνό εξοπλισμό.

----------


## papashark

> το καθε προτυπο ειναι hackable απο NSA K CIA


και από το commando φυσικά  ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

χαλαρώστε ορέ πόσοι νομίζεται οτι κάθονται με ένα linux box κάτω απο το ap σας στοίχημα ότι οι μισοί είναι εδώ μέσα και πάντα καλοπροαίρετα
δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει το υπόβαθρο για να κάνει τέτοιες μαγκιές το 98% των χρηστών στην ελλαδα 

παρεμπιπτόντως ας αλαζανε pasword οι χρήστες της ον για να μην γίνονται τα καλύτερα hotspot στην αθηνα και ας ξυπνήσουν και οι connexαδες και να βγάλουν το 1234567890123 γιατί το ξέρει η μισή αθηνα 
οσο για μας το aircrack το χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο για να αλαζουμε κανα κανάλι

----------


## JB172

Σε WEP πάντα γιατί θα περιμένεις πολλά χρόνια για σπάσιμο WPA με τους ρυθμούς που κάνει attact.

----------


## The Undertaker

ναι εμένα μου λες.....
γιατί, περίμενε κανείς σας ότι ένα σήμα που μπορεί να το πιάσει ο οποιοσδήποτε είναι ασφαλές;;;λες να συμφέρει περισσότερο να θάβουμε τις οπτικές ίνες 2 μέτρα κάτω παρά να τις κρεμάμε πχ στις κολώνες της ΔΕΗ που είναι και έτοιμο δίκτυο;

----------


## JB172

Τα πάντα crackάρονται αργά ή γρήγορα.  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

στην περίπτωση του wep, τον ίδιο κιόλας μήνα.στο wpa απλά λίγο παραπάνω.εδώ ήρθε στα χέρια μου εταιρεία ρε γιάννη που εγγυημένα σου σπάει τα svista..  ::

----------


## Valis

> λες να συμφέρει περισσότερο να θάβουμε τις οπτικές ίνες 2 μέτρα κάτω παρά να τις κρεμάμε πχ στις κολώνες της ΔΕΗ που είναι και έτοιμο δίκτυο;


Ναι συμφέρει με τα χίλια από όλες τις απόψεις, δεν θα μπορούσες να κρεμάσεις αυτές τις ίνες από κολώνες, η version που μπορείς να κρεμάσεις είναι κατά πολύ ακριβότερη από την τωρινή λύση.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> λες να συμφέρει περισσότερο να θάβουμε τις οπτικές ίνες 2 μέτρα κάτω παρά να τις κρεμάμε πχ στις κολώνες της ΔΕΗ που είναι και έτοιμο δίκτυο;
> 
> 
> Ναι συμφέρει με τα χίλια από όλες τις απόψεις, δεν θα μπορούσες να κρεμάσεις αυτές τις ίνες από κολώνες, η version που μπορείς να κρεμάσεις είναι κατά πολύ ακριβότερη από την τωρινή λύση.


Tράβα να το πεις στους ρουμάνους...  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> ...


+++++++ και που κρεμάστηκε ε;;;;  ::

----------


## bedazzled

http://www.elcomsoft.com/news/268.html
http://www.elcomsoft.com/edpr.html

----------


## pathfinder

> χαλαρώστε ορέ πόσοι νομίζεται οτι κάθονται με ένα linux box κάτω απο το ap σας στοίχημα ότι οι μισοί είναι εδώ μέσα και πάντα καλοπροαίρετα
> δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει το υπόβαθρο για να κάνει τέτοιες μαγκιές το 98% των χρηστών στην ελλαδα 
> 
> παρεμπιπτόντως ας αλαζανε pasword οι χρήστες της ον για να μην γίνονται τα καλύτερα hotspot στην αθηνα και ας ξυπνήσουν και οι connexαδες και να βγάλουν το 1234567890123 γιατί το ξέρει η μισή αθηνα 
> οσο για μας το aircrack το χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο για να αλαζουμε κανα κανάλι


Χμ...όχι οτι δεν το ήξρεα άλλα...τώρα το έμαθε και όλο το awmn χχαχαχα!!!  ::

----------


## apofis2036

Πολυ αγνεια υπαρχει και με backtrack σπαει το wpa+wpa2 απλα θελει χρονο και πολυ πολυ υπομονη....

----------

